# Home visit on Saturday



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The only home visit I had was for dirk's fund to adopt MacKenzie. It was not half as scary as I thought. She basically walked through the house, not every room, and checked out the backyard and chatted with us. I think they are just looking for BIG red flags.

She had a puppy with her, so I think a big part of her visit was to see how the puppy would react to us and Brady and if the house was puppy safe.

Maybe somebody that actually does home visits could tell you what they are looking for.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Do not stress too much over your home visit. I know it's hard to do. I think the people who worry about the visits usually pass. Basically they are looking to see if your home is clean and safe. Our organization always brings a dog with them to see how you and your animals react and behave with the dog. They want to see you interact with the dog they bring. It is really not a big deal. They have a list of things to look for like fully fenced yard and whatnot but I am sure you'll do great.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Really, do not worry. I've done home visits for a few different rescues and basically it's checking to make sure what was stated in the application was accurate. Average cleanliness (fanatical, obsessive clean is a flag!), fenced yard, well cared for resident pets and a love and concern for animals are what is most important.

If your references have been checked, the home visit is just a confirmation. Good luck and thank you for wanting to foster. All rescues are desperately in need of fosters right now.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have done home visit's for rescue and i took my 2 dogs with me as that is a good indication to me if my dogs are happy in their home and they always have been i think the person will give a dog a good home.

We look at the garden make sure they can't get out anywhere and just ask a few simple question like to you work will the dog be left on its own question's like that.
Good luck let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Well, I hope they are looking for a green lawn, because with the extreme heat this year and my 2 dogs, its brown as brown could be, with the exception of some green sprouts here and there! Annndddd....unless I vacuum right before she comes in, there will be dog hair! I'm sure these two things aren't of importance to her though, but I can't help but obsess.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with what everyone wrote above - the only thing I would add is that if you have a cat - they want to make sure fosters cannot get into the cat litter and to a lesser extent the food. Cat litter can be toxic to dogs, and we all know some dogs eat poop. 

Your own dog may not do so, or may be trained to steer clear, but new fosters will not necessarily be so trained, and of course come with their own issues.

Overall the question is having met this person, are they able to deal with whatever a foster might bring.

Good luck, you are doing an amazing thing! I could never do it, I'd adopt them all!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have done several home visits for the Rescue I'm with. *If I would feel comfortable leaving my own dogs at this person's home, then I pass them-I consider myself very particular when it comes to my guys. *

I look for a safe, clean environment, ask to see where the dog will be kept while the person or family is away, where will the dog sleep at night, check the backyard to be sure the fence is secure, no breaks in the fencing, no structures or obstacles the dog could use to escape from the yard. I also look to see where the house is located-is it on a quiet street or close to a intersection with heavy traffic in case the dog should get loose. 

Your home visit will go great-try not to worry about it. 

Thank you for opening your heart and home to a dog in need. Without Foster homes, Rescue groups can't help the dogs who need them.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Luckily, all our fencing in in good shape, although the fences are not high ( I think 4 feet). GOOD POINT about the cat liter. My own dogs can be cat liter hounds LOL so we keep the cat liter in the basement level, and my dogs are not left unsupervised down there...ever. Cat food i kept on a smll table in the basement as well, otherwise poor Izzy would never have any food left in there!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I look for discrepancies on your application and phone interview vs. what I actually see. Do you _really _have a fence, large yard, and your pets are well cared for?

I use my gut, would I want _my _pets to stay here for a week? Do these people know what a golden entails in terms of care, grooming, feeding, predispositions to health problems...? I tour the home, I go into any room that the pet is allowed in. This includes basement, garage, yard, bedrooms. I want to see where the pet will eat and sleep. I will walk the perimeter of a large yard looking for damaged fence or holes that will need to be repaired before adoption. Then I must detail my findings in a report sent to the adoptions team. From there, it is out of my hands.  

We really aren't looking to see if your house is super clean. Obviously not a pig-sty or anything! People with goldens have to be OK with hair.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Where is the photo! I need something to make me smile today!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry Kimm...I started another thread (forgot I started this one already. I think its entitled home visit in the rescue section. (Shes soooo cute...!!)


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

When I had a home visit to start fostering, I'm pretty sure the volunteer that came out thought I was crazy. I was pointing out all big holes that Merlin had dug in the backyard like a proud mom! LOL!!! Not that I felt that way....but I was embarrassed about it so just had to point them out. My backyard is no show place (though this fall we are going to be sprucing it up) and right now is dirt and or mulch with about a zillion hickory nuts ( a never ending PITA to clean up). Hope you didn't worry too much and that things went well.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL...well I did worry, but some good DID come out of it. Under the guise of a home visit, I got the kids to clean up their rooms and the laundry room for me! HA! She really loved our yards, and loved our pups too. Then again, she lives in an apartment, so I'm sure things looked huge here compared to her place. As far as homes go, ours is NOT huge at all, but its comfortable, lived in, and HOME. Our lawns are certainly NOT manicured, but our dogs enjoy the heck outta them. Sometimes you just gotta prioritize and realize what is really important.


----------

